# Tiger barbs



## aquarium geek12 (Mar 13, 2006)

I've got 8 tiger barbs in a tank. 2 have a white layer over their eyes and most of them have white spots on their pectoral fins wich are degenerating. One of the tails are degenerating aswell. I've done a big water change and they've stopped headstanding.What disease is this?


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

Usually white spots indicate Ich. How big is your tank? What kind of water conditioner are you using? What type of filteration do you have? How often do you do water changes?

Lets start there, okay?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It sounds to me like you've had THREE problems all at once. The headstanding is caused by nitrite poisoning, which you fixed with the water change. The finrot is either fungal or bacterial, and it was probably brought on by tiny wounds left by the ick parasites.

Interestingly, salt cures all three of these problems, or at least lessens them greatly, giving you time to cure them. Bad-guy bacteria LOVE copper, so don't use a copper-based medicine for the ick. Use a malachite-formalin one instead, along with Mela-Fix & Pima-Fix for the infection. ( other anti-fungal & antibacterial will work, too, and probably work better )


----------



## aquarium geek12 (Mar 13, 2006)

I've got three kuhli loaches with them, I use an internal filter, I do water changes once a week, I use water conditioner that removes copper,nitrate,nitrite,ammonia,phosphates and chlorine. I have a 80cm by 40cm by 35cm tank. Thanks for the advice but the disease is going away and I havn't done anything to cure it. Was it the water change?


----------

